# KC Lumberjack HERF



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Hey, all y'all! I be heading north to the home place on the 21st. That big wind the last of October knocked down a huge old oak in my yard. Thank goodness it missed the house and garage! I was hoping to get a group together for a HERF, but need to whittle that oak up. So anyone with a saw interested in smokin a few, whittling up a 105+ year-old oak tree, and hoisting a few (after the chainsaws are off for the day), let me know!

For youse just interested in pointing, and laughing, the admission fee is one good cigar (BYOB). Facilities are available, just drop a quarter in the tank after you flush.

PM to make your reservation.

You can _express_ your reservations here.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

*Re: KC Lumberjack HERF - Date set*

The tree dismemberment will be on Nov. 22nd. PM if youse wanna see (or help with) the carnage. This even will take place in a cigar friendly environment...


----------

